# THX 1138 (1970)



## Dave (Mar 23, 2001)

THX 1138 (1970) 95 Minutes.

http://uk.imdb.com/Title?0066434

Only memorable as being the first example of George Lucas' writing & directing.

In a future society, computer programmed and emotionless, an automated human being begins ti break the rules. Cold but good to look at, Orwellianesque.

With Robert Duvall, Donald Pleasence, Pedro Colley, Magie McOmie, Ian Wolfe.


----------



## Ivo (Jun 10, 2004)

*THX-1138 Deluxe Version Coming Out!*

Here's the press release...

BURBANK, Calif. (May 24, 2004) – Director George Lucas’s widely influential first film, the prescient science-fiction adventure THX 1138, debuts on DVD September 14 from Warner Home Video in a Two-Disc Collector’s Edition that features The George Lucas Director’s Cut of the film. The Two-Disc Collector’s Edition DVD will sell for $26.99 SRP. THX 1138 will also be available in a single-disc version with limited special features and will sell for $19.97 SRP.

Here's a picture of the DVD box, not sure if it will be the same on all continents.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: THX-1138 Deluxe Version Coming Out!*

Oh, man, talk about memories.  I saw "THX-1138" when it first came out in theatres.  It was the second feature at the drive-in, with "The Omega Man".  Talk about cutting-edge at the time.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: THX-1138 Deluxe Version Coming Out!*

My film buff friends claim this is the only film where Lucas actually succeeds as a director. Don;t think I've seen it myself, but one to watch for.


----------



## mac1 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: THX-1138 Deluxe Version Coming Out!*

Oh wow! I have wanted to see this for years, but it wasn't out on region 2 and i never found it on file-sharing apps. I cant wait, I have heard so amny great things about this film, I do hope Its not been over-hyped to me.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: THX-1138 Deluxe Version Coming Out!*

It's been overhyped.


----------



## Ivo (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: THX-1138 Deluxe Version Coming Out!*



			
				I said:
			
		

> My film buff friends claim this is the only film where Lucas actually succeeds as a director.


Your friend is right for the most part however, American Graffiti was a well directed film as well imo...and most of A New Hope.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: THX-1138 Deluxe Version Coming Out!*

I think the first Star Wars was well done, too.


----------



## Firefly (Aug 24, 2007)

A wonderful movie and for me it's technically George Lucas greatest filming achievement even though it's 'Logans Run' reworked.

PFF THX 1138


----------



## steve12553 (Aug 24, 2007)

Firefly said:


> A wonderful movie and for me it's technically George Lucas greatest filming achievement even though it's 'Logans Run' reworked.
> 
> PFF THX 1138


 
Had to look it up myelf. THX 1138 predates Logan's Run by five years and is based on a student film Lucas made 4 years before that. And really aside from the clostraphobic atmosphere of both they're enough different to be unique. Many visions of the future are glum.


----------



## j d worthington (Aug 25, 2007)

It has much more in common thematically with Brave New World and 1984 than with Logan's Run, which was very much a product of its time, concerned with the generation gap and the distrust of the war attitude of the older generation opposed to the counterculture of the young.

As for *THX 1138*... I've not seen the film in over a quarter of a century now, and I'm afraid I wasn't terribly impressed when I did. It looks very nice, granted; and there were some interesting performances; but as I recall, there were serious logical flaws in the basic premise, as well as development, and the film simply failed to engage emotionally, yet was too shallow to truly engage intellectually -- especially given that this was a period when such things as *2001: A Space Odyssey* and *A Clockwork Orange* had come out in the sf field....

An interesting experiment, but a bit too much _like_ a big-budget student film, in my opinion....


----------



## Firefly (Aug 25, 2007)

You need to see the new directors cut version its greatly improved the look and pace of the film. If you haven't seen it and you like films based around totalitarian societies I highly recommend THX 1138.....Oh j.d.worthington it was a big budget student film.


----------



## j d worthington (Aug 25, 2007)

Firefly said:


> Oh j.d.worthington it was a big budget student film.


 
Yes, I know. Problem is... it shows! And, looking back, I can see some of the same problems I saw with the recent Star Wars films... too much emphasis on visuals over thinking through the story, topheavy storytelling, expository passages that went nowhere....

No, I'm afraid I've just not enough interest to bother with the Director's Cut... I've got far too many films I know I'll enjoy, or that I've not yet seen at all, to bother going back for this one....


----------

